#  Krankheiten >   Gyn. Abstrich mit Ergebnis PAP II - Hilfe! >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo,  
ich war heute zum Kontrollabstrich, nachdem der letzte das Ergebnis PAP II ergeben hatte vor 3 Monaten.  
Nun hat mein Gyn mir heute morgen gesagt, es kann die Vorstufe eines Karzinoms sein, was mich natürlich in Angst und Schrecken versetzt hat.  
Was bedeutet PAP II genau?? 
Meine Frage ist, können sich die veränderten Zellen wieder regenerieren? Wenn es durch eine Entzündung entstanden ist, kann man die behandeln? Und kann man irgendwann mal wieder im Abstrich den Status PAP negativ erreichen? 
Viele Grüße und vielen Dank!

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo 
Hier mal eine Erklärung zu den einzelnen PAP Stadien: 
PAP ist eine Stadieneinteilung von zytologischen Veränderungen im Abstrich von der Portio und dem Zervikalkanal.
Benannt ist dieses "Klassensystem" nach dem griechischen Begründer der Zytodiagnostik Papanicolaou.  *Pap I* *Zellbild:* normales Zellbild *Bewertung:* negativ *Maßnahmen:* keine Maßnahmen   *Pap II* *Zellbild:* normales Zellbild mit entzündlichen und veränderten, geschädigten         Zellen deren Veränderungen  wiederherstellbar sind. Beimengungen von Leukozyten und Mikroorganismen. *Bewertung:* negativ *Maßnahmen:* Kontrolle des Abstrichs nach drei Monaten. Evt. Behandlung der Entzündung.   *Pap III* *Zellbild:* unklares, schwer beurteilbares Zellbild, bedingt durch stark         entzündliche, verkleinerte oder geschädigte Zellen. Ein Rückbildung ist möglich. *Bewertung:* suspekt *Maßnahmen:* Eine Behandlung sollte eingeleitet werden. Finden sich nach der Menopause Schleimhautzellen der Gebärmutter im Abstrich, sollte eine Ausschabung (Abrasio) durchgeführt werden.   *Pap III D* *Zellbild:* leichte bis mittelgradige Zellveränderungen *Bewertung:* suspekt *Maßnahmen:* Kontrolle in drei Monaten. Zeigt sich keine Veränderung oder sogar eine Verschlechterung des Zellbildes, wird eine therapeutische Konisation (kegelförmige Gewebeentnahme vom Muttermund) und eine Ausschabung (Abrasio) durchgeführt.   *Pap IVa* *Zellbild:* Krankhaftes Zellbild (schwere Zellveränderungen, untypische Zellen).         Verdacht auf Karzinom in einem ganz frühen Stadium (Carcinoma in situ) *Bewertung:* positiv *Maßnahmen:* Gewebeentnahme (Biopsie), diagnostische oder therapeutische Konisation, Ausschabung (Abrasio) oder evt. Entfernung der Gebärmutter (Hysterektomie).   *Pap IVb* *Zellbild:* Verdacht auf Mikrokarzinom, möglicherweise beginnende Invasion   *Pap V* *Zellbild:* zahlreiche eindeutig bösartige Tumorzellen. Invasives Karzinom. *Bewertung:* Positiv *Maßnahmen:* Eine Gewebeuntersuchung ist zwingend erforderlich. Je nach Befund operative, nuklearmedizinische bzw. chemotherapeutische Maßnahmen.  
Brauchst dir also keine größeren Sorgen machen, solltest den Befund aber regelmäßig kontrollieren lassen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Anonymisiert

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! 
Nun bin ich doch etwas beruhigter, werde dann in einer Woche mehr wissen und ggf. hier nochmal schreiben. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## Anonymisiert

Danke Michael,
ganz tolle Erklärung und Auflistung
ich hatte im Augsut PAP IV und im Oktober PAP II mit endozervikale Zellen.....
mache mir natürlich Sorgen
Liebe Grüße

----------


## pati

hallo ich hatte pap3 uber ein jahr habe pap2.mein arzt behandelt es nicht weiter.gestern war ich zu untersuchung.was mir sorgen macht sind schmerzen und blutung warend dem untersuchung und tag danach.ist das normal :Huh?:

----------

